# New proverbs for the digital age?



## Guest (Apr 16, 2015)

Who first said "_A bird in the bush is worth two in the hand_?". Why is the expression "_No smoke without fire_" such a widely used proverb in many, many languages? Do you know what the German proverb "_Spatz in der Hand ist besser als die Taube auf dem Dach_" means literally?
Who coined this one: "_You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out_"?
Answers to these and more via this link to a funny article in *The Guardian*:
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/apr/16/are-these-11-proverbs-for-the-digital-age

PS: This is a Chinese proverb which I half remember: "_You don't clean the snow off your neighbour's doorstep_" or something like that. Does that mean "Keep your nose out of other peoples' business"?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

A fitting proverb for the digital age:

You get what you don't pay for :tiphat::devil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> A fitting proverb for the digital age:
> 
> You get what you don't pay for :tiphat::devil:


Which, in the article linked in the OP, is this: *If you're not paying for it, you're the product*


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> Which, in the article linked in the OP, is this: *If you're not paying for it, you're the product*


This is almost ingenious! A truly wise saying, I think.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

My illustrious contribution: _Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!_


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Who coined this one: "_You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out_"?


Man, he really missed his calling as a writer of advertising sound-bites, imho.

Also liked the one about the fish in the microwave.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Computer dating is great - if you're a computer ! "






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Why is the expression "_No smoke without fire_" such a widely used proverb in many, many languages?


Stupidest proverb ever. It saddens me that its still used and even more to learn that it appears in so many cultures.

"The local gossips say TalkingHead interferes with small children...and there's no smoke without fire!"

Plus it doesn't even have the virtue of bein _literally_ true. Its called smouldering.

Maybe it makes more sense and is less harmfull in other cultures in different translations.


----------

